
Nobel Laureates Paul D. Boyer and Jens C. Skou Die at 99 - newman8r
https://cen.acs.org/people/obituaries/Nobel-Laureates-Paul-D-Boyer/96/web/2018/06
======
alexcnwy
I've been wanting to do an analysis of lifespans of Nobel vs the rest of the
population since they seem to live longer than average.

Of course, you have to be alive to win so there's a survivorship bias but it'd
be interesting to see a proper statistical analysis.

~~~
a_bonobo
Rablen and Oswald 2008 beat you to that:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18649962](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18649962)

>Mortality and immortality: the Nobel Prize as an experiment into the effect
of status upon longevity.

>Correcting for potential biases, we estimate that winning the Prize, compared
to merely being nominated, is associated with between 1 and 2 years of extra
longevity [in men].

------
nur0n
Reminds me of: [https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/thomas-
jefferson...](https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/thomas-jefferson-
and-john-adams-die)

------
purpleidea
May their ATPase keep pumping forever...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Na%2B/K%2B-ATPase](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Na%2B/K%2B-ATPase)

